# The Welsh language



## Bellbird (Sep 17, 2021)

I hope this post is in the right place. 
I have always wanted to learn another language, but never got around to it.
I am  intrigued by the Welsh language, the pronounication, that seems a hurdle in its self. 
Does anyone know some everyday words, I could learn.? 
Thanks.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 17, 2021)

What a wonderful suggestion!
I'd be honored to learn that too!
The Welsh language is mesmerizing!


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 17, 2021)

The Welsh language is often thought of as being similar to that of Scottish & Irish. But Irish, Scottish and Manx (As spoken on The Isle of Man,) form the Goidelic languages, while Welsh, Cornish and Breton are Brittonic. All of these are Insular Celtic languages, since Breton, the only living Celtic language spoken in continental Europe, is descended from the language of settlers from Britain.

Gaelic languages appear similar because they all use the Roman alphabet, but that's nothing to do with the Roman occupation. Like Ireland and elsewhere cló Gaelach lost out to cló Románach when it was becoming impossible to obtain typewriters equipped with the cló Gaelach typeface.

For basic expressions like needing the bathroom, try this. Apologies for the eye candy in a swim suit, as well as the man bun.





But for a deeper understanding and linguistic knowledge, this might be the way to go:


----------



## Gaer (Sep 17, 2021)

Thank you for posting this!  I miss Aunt Marg too!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2021)

There are several Posters on here who live in Wales, whether any of them can speak Welsh is not known but I'm sure one of them at least is very au fait with the language and may actually be fluent... over to you @Furryanimal


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> There are several Posters on here who live in Wales, whether any of them can speak Welsh is not known but I'm sure one of them at least is very au fait with the language and may actually be fluent... over to you @Furryanimal



yeah...i could give lessons.
i correspond in Welsh with a fellow Welshy in another place.


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 17, 2021)

Okay....Wi’n yma(ween ummah),i’m here.Beware our extra vowels!
Bore da ( Borra Dah) Good Morning

p’nawn da( puh noun dah) good afternoon

noswaith dda good evening

(insert name) ydw i( udd ooh e) i’m (insert name)


shwd ych chi?(Should eek key) how are you?
iawn diolch ( yown dee olc) fine thanks.





this is the first episode of a three year course!It had a follow up ‘siarad Plaen’.

http://acen.co.uk/en/home/

http://acen.co.uk/cy/cymru/


diolch am edau mor rhagorol
thanks for such an excellent thread

A, b, c, ch, d, dd, e, f, ff, g, ng, h, i, j, l, ll, m, n, o, p, ph, r, rh, s, t, th, u, w, and  y.
that is our alphabet.J has crept in.w and y are vowels


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 17, 2021)

ty bach ( tea baark)
toilet.literally little room.
Ga’i fynd i’r ty bach? May i go to the toilet.

parc-park

with all three verses




1. Mae hen wlad fy nhadau yn annwyl i mi,
Gwlad beirdd a chantorion, enwogion o fri;
Ei gwrol ryfelwyr, gwladgarwyr tra mâd,
Tros ryddid gollasant eu gwaed.

Chorus:
Gwlad, Gwlad, pleidiol wyf i'm gwlad,
Tra môr yn fur i'r bur hoff bau,
O bydded i'r heniaith barhau.

2. Hen Gymru fynyddig, paradwys y bardd;
Pob dyffryn, pob clogwyn, i'm golwg sydd hardd,
Trwy deimlad gwladgarol, mor swynol yw si,
Ei nentydd, afonydd, i mi.

3. Os treisiodd y gelyn fy ngwlad dan ei droed,
Mae hen iaith y Cymry mor fyw ag erioed,
Ni luddiwyd yr awen gan erchyll law brad,
Na thelyn berseiniol fy ngwlad.







Bryn Terfel and Katherine Jenkins perform the Welsh anthem. Picture: Getty
Who composed it – and who has performed it?​With Wales’ impressive choral heritage in mind, it’s no surprise the national anthem of the Land of Song is one of the most memorable out there.

Its creation was a family affair: the lyrics were written by Evan James and the melody composed by his son, James James, in January 1856.

The song, ‘Mae Hen Wlad Fy Nhadau’, which translates to ‘Land Of My Fathers’, is traditionally sung at the beginning of rugby matches and at national events. World-renowned Welsh singers Bryn Terfel and Katherine Jenkins have both sung the anthem at multiple sporting events.






‘Land Of My Fathers’ is sung at the beginning of rugby matches. Picture: Getty
​The song talks of Wales' rich heritage and culture of poetry, music, patriotic heroes, linguistic pride and, of course, Wales' inimitable landscape. It translates as the following:

1. This land of my fathers is dear to me
Land of poets and singers, and people of stature
Her brave warriors, fine patriots
Shed their blood for freedom

Chorus:
Land! Land! I am true to my land!
As long as the sea serves as a wall
For this pure, dear land
May the language endure for ever.

2. Old land of the mountains, paradise of the poets,
Every valley, every cliff a beauty guards;
Through love of my country, enchanting voices will be
Her streams and rivers to me.

3. Though the enemy have trampled my country underfoot,
The old language of the Welsh knows no retreat,
The spirit is not hindered by the treacherous hand
Nor silenced the sweet harp of my land.


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 17, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> I hope this post is in the right place.
> I have always wanted to learn another language, but never got around to it.
> I am  intrigued by the Welsh language, the pronounication, that seems a hurdle in its self.
> Does anyone know some everyday words, I could learn.?
> Thanks.


Unlike English Welsh words are always pronounced how they are spelt.
None of this umpteen ways of pronouncing the same letters such as ‘ough!’Cymru yn erbyn Seland Newydd y mis nesaf.


----------



## Bellbird (Sep 18, 2021)

Thank you, I can  see I will be listening to the videos, I wouldn't have a clue how to pronounce the words.  I love the anthem sung at rugby matches, very moving. I have heard for years that the Welsh men, not all probably, have lovely singing voices.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 18, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> Does anyone know some everyday words, I could learn.?


Some easy ones:

corgi - dog
flannel - blanket
wrasse - a kind of fish

That's about it for me... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_English_words_of_Welsh_origin


----------



## Shero (Sep 18, 2021)

Longest word in the Welsh language:

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogog
and how to say it:


----------



## Jules (Sep 18, 2021)

My neighbour and good friend is Welsh.  She can speak it but her English husband can’t.  He has a beautiful voice and can sing the Welsh lyrics.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 25, 2021)

Welsh will come in handy if you ever go to Patagonia.  There is a Welsh speaking community there.


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 26, 2021)

My Wales.
She is my motherland, it is my home.
When I am here, I am never alone.
Gone are the images of slag heaps and pits,
They've been replaced, by grass mounds and dips.
Wales is the home of the Dragon and Leek
Of Welsh Rarebit, Laverbread and sheep.
Welsh people give cwtches instead of just hugs,
And the roar of the dragon? Well that's in the blood.
The coastline is rugged, it stretches for miles,
Despite all the rain, we can still crack a smile.
Magnificent mountains stretch up to the sky,
Reaching toward Heaven, and its watchful eye.
Our people are friendly, and we love to talk,
With our sIng-songy voices, I think we rock.
Wales is known, as the Land of the Song,
The myth we can all sing, is just simply wrong.
I live in Wales, and Wales lives in me,
We are as one, in our land of the free. 










Wales
In Welsh...
Fy Nghymru.
Hi yw fy mamwlad, dyma fy nghartref.
Pan fyddaf yma, nid wyf byth ar fy mhen fy hun.
Wedi mynd yw'r delweddau o domenni slag a phyllau,
Mae twmpathau glaswellt a dipiau wedi eu disodli.
Cymru yw cartref y Ddraig a'r Cennin
O Rarebit Cymru, Laverbread a defaid.
Mae Cymry yn rhoi cwtshys yn lle cwtsh yn unig,
A rhuo y ddraig? Wel mae hynny yn y gwaed.
Mae'r morlin yn arw, mae'n ymestyn am filltiroedd,
Er gwaethaf yr holl law, gallwn ddal i gracio gwên.
Mae mynyddoedd godidog yn ymestyn i fyny i'r awyr,
Cyrraedd tua'r Nefoedd, a'i lygad barcud.
Mae ein pobl yn gyfeillgar, ac rydyn ni wrth ein bodd yn siarad,
Gyda'n lleisiau sIng-songy, dwi'n meddwl ein bod ni'n rocio.
Gelwir Cymru, Gwlad y Gân,
Mae'r myth y gallwn ni i gyd ei ganu, yn syml yn anghywir.
Rwy'n byw yng Nghymru, ac mae Cymru yn byw ynof fi,
Rydyn ni fel un


----------

